# What are some non-price advantages of semi-synthetic oil?



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

The one I'm considering is a 10W-40 that has the VW 502.00 approval. It's actually preferred by my race shop for their race cars.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: What are some non-price advantages of semi-synthetic oil? (Spa_driver)*

Which definition of "semi-synthetic"?
What particular oil?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What are some non-price advantages of semi-synthetic oil? (Spa_driver)*

Depends on what level of protection you are looking for. I would not use semi-synthetic to save money. Often the price difference between a semi-synthetic and a high end full synthetic can be very little. 
For example a Motul 6100 semi-syn can run $8/qt. You could pay about $1 more and get redline, a loaded POE group V oil. Is it worth it to save $5?
502 spec. is a low bar that lots of oils reach (the ones who care to pay for the testing), even some poor ones. Just because an oil was not tested for VW or another manufacturer does not mean it inferior to a 502 oil. Often it can be much better.
If you really want to save money run M1 TDT 5w40 or Rotella synthetic.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: What are some non-price advantages of semi-synthetic oil? (saaber2)*

What are some non-price advantages of semi-synthetic oil?
The short answer? There aren't any. Stick with synthetic.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: What are some non-price advantages of semi-synthetic oil? (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Depends on what level of protection you are looking for. I would not use semi-synthetic to save money. Often the price difference between a semi-synthetic and a high end full synthetic can be very little. 
For example a Motul 6100 semi-syn can run $8/qt. You could pay about $1 more and get redline, a loaded POE group V oil. Is it worth it to save $5?
502 spec. is a low bar that lots of oils reach (the ones who care to pay for the testing), even some poor ones. Just because an oil was not tested for VW or another manufacturer does not mean it inferior to a 502 oil. Often it can be much better.
If you really want to save money run M1 TDT 5w40 or Rotella synthetic.

I went with Motul 10W-40 Synergie+ Group V semi-synthetic at $35 for 5 liters. It's the only 10W-40 to meet the demanding Mercedes 229.3 valve-wear spec that is long-life too(18,641 mile intervals







). Saves me about $11 per oil change so I get 4 changes per 24,000 miles instead of the 3 I did before for only about $15 more. My 1.8T is often driven WOT and often on short commutes so I've decided shorter intervals are a good idea, plus there is 123K on the clock.












_Modified by Spa_driver at 11:30 PM 1-18-2010_


----------

